# I canâ€™t seem to get comfortable with wade fishingâ€¦



## coker101 (Jun 13, 2014)

I know it may be a bit ridiculous but when Iâ€™m wade fishing I have a really uneasy feeling about being out there. It really takes the fun out of it to be honest. The whole time Iâ€™m out there Iâ€™m thinking about a bull shark or a gator creeping up on me. I didnâ€™t grow up fishing and really only started getting into it just a few years back so maybe thatâ€™s part of it. I donâ€™t knowâ€¦.maybe too many youtube videos or something. 

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I have donated a half dozen stringers to the man in the grey suit. I have had them bump into me dozens of times. It will get your attn. But the fact is you are not on their menu. You aren't splashing around like something they would feed on. You are just another pier piling to them. They are around you. But you aren't in danger. Thousands of wade fisherman are in the water daily and you never hear of an incident. Now beach goers is a different story. They are splashing around like shark prey....

Now gators....dont wade in back lakes with gators. Period.

Wade with friends and see how comfy they are. 

Or man there is no shame in it....i know a lot of people that generally stay in the boat.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

coker101 said:


> I know it may be a bit ridiculous but when Iâ€™m wade fishing I have a really uneasy feeling about being out there. It really takes the fun out of it to be honest. The whole time Iâ€™m out there Iâ€™m thinking about a bull shark or a gator creeping up on me. I didnâ€™t grow up fishing and really only started getting into it just a few years back so maybe thatâ€™s part of it. I donâ€™t knowâ€¦.maybe too many youtube videos or something.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?


I've been wade fishing all of my life. I shuffle my feet and keep at least a 15 foot stringer. Sharks will take that before me. I hope.
Perhaps you can go out to a reef where it is really shallow and wade there. That might help.


----------



## head shaker (Jun 27, 2012)

sharks are definitely out there, we were fishing West Matagorda over by greens this pass weekend caught several small black tips 30'' or so and had about an 8ft Bull come up and investigate circle one time and left and yes we had fish on the stringers but thankfully he left without incident.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't even think about going to the Chandeleur Islands then. LOTS of sharks out there. We don't wade on the surf side there, but on the bay side no issues in many hundreds of man hours of wade bay fishing 35 miles offshore. They are there and will eat your stringer, but never a scratch.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It takes a pretty big person to admit to that. 

Great info above. Might catch and release a little while as well just to get your confidence up. Might wade in the grass flats of Port A as well in super clear shin deep water. Get a couple limits on trout and reds while wading with a guide down there in clear shin deep water and you'll start to have more fun with it and forget about sharks. 

Put a trip together with Marcus Canales, he wades and sightcast some shallow grass in the upper laguna. There are definitely no gators back there, and the chance of seeing a shark are remote at best.


----------



## coker101 (Jun 13, 2014)

I remember a year or two ago I was listening to Mickey Eastman's show on the radio. He was talking about how he took people out once over by the "Moody property". I guess he was talking about the area around Moody Gardens, I don't know. Anyway, he said that they witnessed a fairly large gator pulling a calf into the water. That's never a good sign. I didn't even think gators were in the bay.


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

I wade with a friend mostly. And we always discuss which way we're going and to remember to shuffle our feet and be aware of your surroundings . Kinda puts your mind at ease when fishing with a friend.
But then my wife says why wade when we have a perfectly nice boat.
Good luck. 
poc-ed


----------



## coker101 (Jun 13, 2014)

poc-ed said:


> I wade with a friend mostly. And we always discuss which way we're going and to remember to shuffle our feet and be aware of your surroundings . Kinda puts your mind at ease when fishing with a friend.
> But then my wife says why wade when we have a perfectly nice boat.
> Good luck.
> poc-ed


Yea I have a boat as well but I live in Galveston and it's just easy to go to the end of my neighborhood and walk around in the water for a couple hours after work.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

As others stated, just be willing to give up your catch if you run into a shark. I've never ran across a gator but I don't fish too many remote back marshes, yet. I'd give them my catch too though.

Long story short. My Popo fished Matty surf throughout the 50s/60s/70s and told me many stories of how he'd have to give up his catch to sharks. He even broke a few custom rods poking them as he walked back to shore. Used to scared the blank out of me as a kiddo when I heard him speak of those adventures.

As I've grown older I realize there is nothing in this world like wade fishing. Just be aware of your surroundings (shuffle feet etc) and have fun!


----------



## LSUALUM (Sep 19, 2014)

When I wade fish, which isn't that often, maybe a half dozen times a year, I am way way more scared of stingrays than sharks. When I first started a few years ago sharks were all I could think about, but after seeing a friend get hit in the arm by a stingray while flounder gigging, that is all I can think about there. Shuffling my feet or not, I still cant help but feel I am going to get popped at any moment.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You're not alone. I know a lot of people who won't wade fish for a lot of different reasons and though they have tried they stay in the boat now days.

It's not for everyone and you will do just find drifting in the boat.

I wrote an article about that very thing about 4 years ago.

Why Get Out Of The Boat?

I had a friend ask me the other day why I would get out of a perfectly good boat, get all wet, mingle with sharks, jellyfish and stingrays, just to catch some fish. I answered that I just liked to be one with nature and laughed. I added that wading was actually a combination of hunting and fishing, and I really enjoy that aspect. But he was serious and he just didn't understand why I didn't just stay in the boat and drift, so I proceeded to explain further to him why I like to wade.

I told him that I like drifting and do it quite often when over bottom that my knees and back can't tolerate, i.e. soft mud bottom or when fish are holding in deeper water that can't be fished any other way. I pointed out that my feet can take me where my boat can't and I can't find the small changes in bottom structure if I'm in the boat. I also explained there are times when the fish are holding on structure that I would likely zip across while drifting, catching only one, whereas when wading I can stand perfectly still and take greater advantage of my good fortune.

I explained that there is a stillness when wade fishing that you can't get if fishing from a boat. Stillness equates to stealth and adds to the odds that if fish are where you are; you'll catch them. I can cover a lot of ground quietly and I don't have to move with the wind to do it as I would if I stayed in the boat. If I see bait get busted upwind I can wade to within casting distance and with a boat unless I had a trolling motor I'd be out of luck. Even with a trolling motor though, going against the wind is going to cause some hull slap, which is noise, which isn't stealthy.

I told him that by being in the water I was less visible to the fish than I would be if I were fishing from a boat and that by being lower to the water I could cast a little better than from the boat.

He asked me about sharks, jellyfish, stingrays and other nasty creatures being in the water and how I dealt with knowing that they were there. I replied that I slide my feet for the stingrays, wear long pants and long sleeve shirts for the jellyfish and for the sun, and that I watch carefully for the sharks. I told him that when a small to medium size shark gets too close I simply whack him with my fishing rod and it usually goes away. He then asked me what I did if it was a really big shark that got too close and I told him that I usually gave the shark plenty of room and moved away from it. If the shark became aggressive I would make my way back to the boat and toss a fish to it to keep it busy. I told him I would give him my stringer with all the fish on it to keep the big shark away from me. He actually got goose bumps when I told him that and said that he would never give up being at the top of the food chain just to be able to sneak up on fish.

I had explained to him all that I really could at the moment. I'd run out of reasons that I like to wade fish, well those that I could think of anyway, and simply told him that he needed to try it with me some day and see if he liked it. I offered him some wading boots that someone left in my boat one day that would fit him, I had an extra wading belt or two or three that he could use along with a stringer and box to hold the lures he would want to fish with.

I'd like to say that he took me up on my offer and that I took him wade fishing and that he had a great time. I'd like to say that he caught fish, saw no sharks or stingrays and that the jellyfish weren't in the bay that day but I can't.

He looked at me, laughed, and said "Oh hell no."

He said that he would fish the way he wanted to fish and that I could do the same. He said that if I wanted to use a perfectly good boat as a taxi to a spot where I could jump into the water, lower myself on the food chain and be bait for JawsI could just go right ahead. He would be in the boat where he could stay dry, not get eaten, stung or stabbed by any sea critter, and where he could be close to the beer and the snacks where he enjoyed being.

And really, he had a very good point. Fishing is supposed to be fun and stress free. If getting into the water stresses you out; don't do it. If wade fishing is what decompresses you from a week in the office, then great, have at it.

But however you fish, be it from a boat, from belly deep in the bay or from the bank, have fun while you're doing it.

After all, if you can't have fun when you're fishing why go?

TH


----------



## coker101 (Jun 13, 2014)

LSUALUM said:


> When I wade fish, which isn't that often, maybe a half dozen times a year, I am way way more scared of stingrays than sharks. When I first started a few years ago sharks were all I could think about, but after seeing a friend get hit in the arm by a stingray while flounder gigging, that is all I can think about there. Shuffling my feet or not, I still cant help but feel I am going to get popped at any moment.


How did he get hit in the arm?


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

I've lost some stringers, but my scariest moment was when a bull shark was working a mud flat. Then it went under. Within a few minutes I got hit from the back of my legs and I lost balance and fell in the water. End of story. I kept fishing.


----------



## LSUALUM (Sep 19, 2014)

He got down on his knees to reach under the flounder to secure it on the gig before lifting it and putting it on the stringer. When he did that, unbeknownst to any of us, the flounder was overlapping a stingray that the gig didn't happen to go through. When he bent down he put pressure on the stingray thinking it was the flounder and when he let up on the pressure it got him. I posted pictures and the whole story on here when it happened a few years ago. He ended up needing plastic surgery on it.


----------



## coker101 (Jun 13, 2014)

jpayne said:


> I've lost some stringers, but my scariest moment was when a bull shark was working a mud flat. Then it went under. Within a few minutes I got hit from the back of my legs and I lost balance and fell in the water. End of story. I kept fishing.


Nope....just no. That would have been the end of my wading days.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

My worst 2 fears when wade fishing is getting hit by a stingray...AGAIN... Once was enough for me! The other is getting that flesh eating bacteria in a wound or cut that I wasn't aware of... that's only a problem I think in the summer when the water gets really warm... My scariest episode while wade fishing was doing battle with a little 3 foot bull shark that was after my stringer at POC years ago... I had a few nice trout on m stringer... waist deep water and this pesky little shark kept darting in on my stringer.. had lost one nice trout to him already. I backed out to mid calf deep water, and he came at my fish again. They were in the edge of the grass even. I had just finished a cast and was using a 7M mirro-lure... I wound that lure against my rod tip and whacked that shark on the back to run him off... trouble is, that 3 hook lure stuck him smack in the back with all three hooks!!! He took off and almost snatched my rod out of my hand... Fortunately I had the drag set for trout instead of reds... he ripped off about 30 or 40 yards of line in about 2 seconds!! Hooked in the middle of the back by his dorsal fin, there wasn't a good way to handle him once I landed him on the sand... I never have whacked another one with the lure again!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I can tell you that a bull shark rubbing against your leg will rub the skin off lol.

Bull sharks usually swim off due to the water you clouded up with the bowel movement though.

TH


----------



## RossF (Jan 24, 2017)

coker101 said:


> Nope....just no. That would have been the end of my wading days.


That is pretty much what ended my wading days between the months of May-October. I still have a few areas i will wade where I know sharks aren't very prevalent, but I refuse to wade fish West Matty or POC during the warmer months when big bull sharks are more prevalent.

Several years ago I was on a good school of fish around the Green's area of W. Matty. 3 weeks in a row in July-August time frame I had issues with big bull sharks being aggressive. First incident I saw the bull shark come up the gut in Green's and the bite went dead...the bull shark was hunting. I walked back to the boat and he blew up on my stringer about halfway back to the boat. Scared the heck out of me.

The following weekend, pretty much the same thing happened. Only this time I was prepared for him and only had to donate my stringer without the surprise attack.

The 3rd weekend, I got on a school of trout out on the bar in front of Green's and followed them for several hours. I had my limit and was just playing catch and release with them. I had 2 buddies with me and unbeknownst to me, they had had an encounter with a shark taking a trout just as one of them reached to grab the trout to string it. So, one of them stayed in the boat and the other stayed shallow. Anyway, I ended up a long way from the boat and a long way from the shore. Standing in chest deep water catching trout with a stringer attached to me when a saw fin come up. At first, thought it was a dolphin, then saw the fin circling and really paid attention. Noticed it was not a curved fin of a dolphin, but the straight and VERY large dorsal fin of a Bull shark. She nosed around my stringer several times, with me shaking in my wade boots and about to dirty the water around me, and then she made a charge at me. Her head was just about as wide as i was. I hit her square on the nose with my custom Waterloo rod and she turned away. But, she came back one more time...this time I broke the end of my rod on her nose and she turned away for good.

I was severely shaken at this point, knowing i had a good 3-400yd wade back to the shoreline crossing several deep guts now that the tide was high. I made my way to the shoreline, tied on a topwater, and fished for Reds along the grassline back to the boat. Every mullet that busted gave my heart a jump...at one point, I heard a splash behind me and I turned to see what it was, at the same time a nice red smashed my topwater! I just about threw my rod and ran! LOL

I ended back at the boat to join my buddies who were now thoroughly bored and heard their story about their shark encounter.

When we got back to the harbor, cleaned boat & fish, we immediately packed our bags and headed south. I went straight to a boat storage place in Aransas Pass, paid for a stall, and never moved back to Matagorda! I still fished Matty, but only in the cold months when the sharks weren't as prevalent.

As stated by Trouthunter, fishing is supposed to be fun and if you are stressed about wade fishing...don't do it. I love wade fishing, but pick my times and places to do it now. Wading with big bull sharks just isn't fun for me.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I get a little nervous wade fishing once I catch a fish and the sucker inhaled the bait and starts bleeding. I had a red do that while wade fishing Baffin mudhole...err I mean Bay. The dang red kept swimming back to me bleeding everywhere. I finally took him back to the boat so I could relax. I got smacked in the shin by something big out there too. Pucker Factor 8. I convinced myself it was a bull red. Heh.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Excellent story Ross. The comment you made about poking it on the nose is exactly how my Popo used to describe it.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Just wait until a rattlesnake sneaks up on you.........


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

ROBOWADER said:


> Just wait until a rattlesnake sneaks up on you.........


NOPE!!!


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

ROBOWADER said:


> Just wait until a rattlesnake sneaks up on you.........


I've had that happen. Fortunately I could keep him away with my rod.
I ll always prefer wading, I find it more enjoyable. Never have been hit by ray and I know the odds are stacking up against that. Have seen a few sharks while fishing the surf but never any big ones in the bay, but I know they exist.

There are some risks but the rewards for me are worthwhile.


----------



## fiftyshadesofgravy (Feb 18, 2016)

sgrem said:


> Or man there is no shame in it....i know a lot of people that generally stay in the boat.


Never get out of the boat. Absolutely godd*mn right. Unless you were goin' all the way.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Sharks don't bother me much. I've been bumped by and seen some pretty big ones up close and personal like. Not cool at all when you're chest deep. I've had some close calls with stingrays too, again not too bothered by them either. I stepped into some quicksand at POC one time. That wasn't any fun at all. Rattlesnakes and alligators, on the other hand, are 2 things I hope I never encounter on a wade. But, my biggest fear wading (and fishing in general) is Vibrio. I've seen what that carp can do first hand and I pray I never get it. I have found that drift fishing in the boat will produce fish almost as well as wading and you can cover a lot more ground.


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

I never get out of the boat anymore. Used to wade on occasion, but I found myself so tense that I didn't enjoy it. Lost a few fish off the stringer on several occasions too. If I can't catch fish out of the boat.... oh well, at least I can relax and have a good time. 

Went on a wade trip with a guide several years ago and he kept putting us out in water that was 4' - 5' deep. I'm vertically challenged, and needless to say that was not a good day for me. Miserable the entire time.

Nope, if I have to get out of the boat these days, I'd just quit fishing.


----------



## coker101 (Jun 13, 2014)

I think I'm more worried now than I was.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

coker101 said:


> I think I'm more worried now than I was.


...glad we could help!!  b


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

It's abut time for the mud shark story...


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

May have been that brown shark repellent that you excreted into the bay that ran the shark off.

That is why I like winter day and night wading when the sharks are out of the bay. I wade at night but I can get a little nervous when you hear some big fish busting bait in the dark when you are wading chest to waist deep on a summer night. Big Jack or shark?


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I have no problem wading all over Baffin, but I won't wade in Galveston Bay. It's completely mental on my part and ridiculous. Familiarity I guess.


----------



## Sabinekid09 (Feb 28, 2017)

Gators and Rays are my biggest concerns up here. Personally witnessed a very large gator hammer a nutria rat in FEBRUARY. One of the biggest I have ever seen in the wild.


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

Trouthunter said:


> You're not alone. I know a lot of people who won't wade fish for a lot of different reasons and though they have tried they stay in the boat now days.
> 
> It's not for everyone and you will do just find drifting in the boat.
> 
> ...


That was awesome..Very well said !


----------



## Moe Lassus (Oct 12, 2015)

coker101 said:


> I remember a year or two ago I was listening to Mickey Eastman's show on the radio. He was talking about how he took people out once over by the "Moody property". I guess he was talking about the area around Moody Gardens, I don't know. Anyway, he said that they witnessed a fairly large gator pulling a calf into the water. That's never a good sign. I didn't even think gators were in the bay.


North shoreline East Bay by Lake Surprise. It's a wildlife preserve and have huge gators.


----------



## coker101 (Jun 13, 2014)

Moe Lassus said:


> North shoreline East Bay by Lake Surprise. It's a wildlife preserve and have huge gators.


Anahuac National Wildlife Refuge??

Screw that...I'm done. I'll stick to the boat.

I'm not so worried about a gator on land but in the water you're freaking hosed. Nope...not doing it.


----------



## coker101 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just saw this....it's right down the street from me.

http://www.chron.com/neighborhood/bayarea/news/article/Residents-of-Galveston-s-West-End-spot-alligator-11152618.php#item-38488


----------



## Moe Lassus (Oct 12, 2015)

coker101 said:


> Anahuac National Wildlife Refuge??
> 
> Screw that...I'm done. I'll stick to the boat.
> 
> I'm not so worried about a gator on land but in the water you're freaking hosed. Nope...not doing it.


Moody's is a few miles from there.


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

I still occasionally wade fish. I used to do a lot more of it but with Vibrio it takes a little more coercion than previous.
Sometimes, you dont have to be in the water to be scared. If you are on the water long enough, you will come across something that may cause loss of bowel control. 
I was drift fishing alone, passed a small island, and a water moccasin decided it wanted in the boat with me. I initially swatted the water with my push pole. Did not affect the snake as I had wished and she kept coming. Hit the snake, didnt care, might have even angered it. Lifted the snake up and tossed it away. Now the snake was persistent and I am pretty sure it was mad, and I was scared. I would have given large sums of cash for a loaded gun of any sorts at that time. Couldnt decide what to do if it got into my boat, was pretty sure I would abandon ship, but then what? 
Grabbed the fishing pole as the push pole was too large and I needed something quicker and more agile. I was hitting the snake with multiple hard slaps, then pushing the snake away. Finally positioned myself to hitting the snake then leaning to start the motor and put into gear. The drift sock kept pulling me toward the snake while in gear, but finally got some distance and motored away. Dont like snakes, and like them even less on the water.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I have never ran across a gator while wading but have while kayaking. North shoreline of East bay near the refuge. Had about a 9' gator start creeping my way. I was keeping an eye on it and it was keeping its distance while I fished. I got into a good run of trout about 7-8 on almost every cast. I forgot about Mr. Gator. I turned around to look and it was about 10' from my kayak. It was easing closer to me. My paddle was in the keeper so I reached out and smacked it on the nose with my rod tip. THIS FREAKING THING EXPLODED. The wake and boil almost dumped me out of the kayak. Only encounter I have ever had with a curious gator while fishing. I was nervous but never really scared until it erupted. That was an intense few seconds.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Rattlesnakes lol. If you see a cow paddy floating toward you it's more than likely a rattlesnake. They curl up like that and float with the waves/current/wind.

Had one see me one morning and started swimming towards me. I hammered him with my rod until he swam away.

TH


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> ... and smacked it on the nose with my rod tip. THIS FREAKING THING EXPLODED. The wake and boil almost dumped me out of the kayak. ... I was nervous but never really scared until it erupted. That was an intense few seconds.


I had one EXPLODE under a little john boat in lake Livingston a LONG LONG time ago.. that's hair raising for sure.. well I'm glad you stayed in the yak. Besides, you'd be chewy at best ;-)


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

troutsupport said:


> I had one EXPLODE under a little john boat in lake Livingston a LONG LONG time ago.. that's hair raising for sure.. well I'm glad you stayed in the yak. Besides, you'd be chewy at best ;-)


No doubt, chewy for sure! The gator finally came up about 100 yards away. I pulled in the stringer and moved to a different part of the shoreline. Had to get in the water and clean out my shorts too.


----------



## kc5rkg (Mar 11, 2007)

If we worried about all the "what ifs" we would never get behind the wheel of a car or eat fast food! I'm sure the chances of something bad happening to you are far greater on the road than in the water. I'm not sure if that will make you want to wade or never drive again....

I love to wade so I don't let all the "what ifs" deter me. I slide my feet, use a long stringer, etc and try to be aware of my surroundings to the best I can. Otherwise I just enjoy it!!


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

Nothing to be ashamed of since you never know what could be swimming in our saltwater playground. Best thing to do as stated before is fish with friends and stay relatively close until your confidence begins to build. Get a long stringer if you can so if by chance the tax man visits, you have more space between his sharp teeth and you. Just keep on fishing and those worries will slowly drift away.

Some words to live by told to me by an old timer "If your worried about sharks while wade fishing, just make sure your a faster swimmer than at least one of your wading partners" :biggrin:

-Moondog


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

My wade fishing fears, in order:

1. Stingrays
2. Vibrio 
3. Sharks
4. Drowning (surf)

There is no life without risks though.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

The only thing I worry about when I am wading is idiot boaters not paying attention to what they are doing.

I've waded my whole life. I guess for many years I didn't really even know there was any other option. It's just what we did. I have a great many stories of sharks and rays. I've had many fish stolen. I've tried numerous ways to keep them from getting stolen. I've stood chest deep in the bay and surf and gone nose to nose with sharks of all sizes trying to get my fish. I've won more than I've lost. I had a gator get ahold of my boot one time when I was in about the 7th or 8th grade. I was wearing a pair of the old black rubber boots, i don't even know why but I was. I waded out about knee deep and this little 5-6' rascal comes up to me. I kick him or kick at him. He tries to grab me but just gets the top of my boot. So we had a little tug of war and he finally let go. We parted ways and I went on and caught a couple of redfish. That was in St. Mary's Bayou in Matagorda. I have a few friends who have gotten stuck by a ray and I have stepped on them, kicked them and luckily never got stuck. I almost hopped out of the boat on about a 5' wide ray in the back of Green's bayou. Just as I went to hop out I saw it and it was huge. In about knee deep gin clear water. Had a gnarley looking stump tail and his body was probably 9-10" thick. I've seen 'em that big in the surf but never seen one that big in the bay. I've had friends who have gotten vibrio and other bacterial infections. And then there are snakes, I have had 'em drop out of trees into my boat. I once had a great big ol rattlesnake swim up and try to get in my boat. I decided to kill it so I whacked it with a paddle. It rolled over dead. I decided i wanted the rattle. I was probably 12 years old at the time. I was in my old 16' aluminum flatbottom boat. So I flip the dead snake up into the front of the boat with the paddle. Only it wasn't dead. When i figured that out he was coiled up in the bottom of the boat ready to strike. I beat some dents in that boat but I killed the snake and kept control of the boat.

I end up in the boat way more than I want to these days because so many folks who fish with me won't wade. I still get a little bit giddy when I get to spend a day wadefishing. I never even second guess getting in the water. It's just what I do. There really isn't anything to be scared of. You just need to stay calm and use good sense. Don't panic when a situation comes up. Just handle it. 

After reading all of that if you don't want to wade that's OK. Fish however makes you happy.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Back in my younger days when I felt invincible, the dangers of wading just added more thrill for me. Swimming surf rods out to cast them from the third bar on moonlight nights was just spooky enough to get the adrenaline going. Quit doing that when we saw the size of what was out there!! Seeing a 12 foot Tiger shark riding a clear green wave on the 3rd bar and 10/0 reels quickly stripped of line can be a sobering experience.
Never had a problem wading the bays day or night though. Spent countless days of my life in the water and bumped up hundreds of rays but never got stuck...but I always waded at a snails pace never lifting my feet.
Back in the early 80's, my friends and I built an elevated platform from a 4 x 12 pallet in a cove of West Galveston Bay. Kind of like a "pier to nowhere"...lol. I remember pulling a rubber raft full of ice chests and gear and spending 3 straight days and nights wading the bay with that platform as base camp...by myself because nobody else wanted to go.
Never had a problem with gators and encountered many of them hunting the Anahuac marsh. Most I saw were 8 ft. or less and I got used to being in the water with them. Didn't have much choice if I wanted to duck hunt there. There was one that scared the **** out of me though. I was hunting the Anahuac reservoir and shot a duck that went down close to a distant levee. Wading waist deep through thick hyacinths about where I thought it was when the 14 footer that the Warden warned me about came off the levee about 10 feet from me. Backed out and let him have that duck.
Always enjoyed being in the water, but knowing several people that caught Vibrio I stay out of it now unless I'm wearing waders. 
If the risks of wading make your trip less enjoyable, then don't. Staying clean and dry can make for an enjoyable trip too.:smile:


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

sgrem said:


> I have donated a half dozen stringers to the man in the grey suit. I have had them bump into me dozens of times. It will get your attn. But the fact is you are not on their menu. You aren't splashing around like something they would feed on. You are just another pier piling to them. They are around you. But you aren't in danger. Thousands of wade fisherman are in the water daily and you never hear of an incident. Now beach goers is a different story. They are splashing around like shark prey....
> 
> Now gators....dont wade in back lakes with gators. Period.
> 
> ...


This. Only wade with fatter and slower people than you....... and give them the short stringer. You should be ok then.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Flounder Face said:


> This. Only wade with fatter and slower people than you....... and give them the short stringer. You should be ok then.


Maybe my wife has all these figured out.


----------



## BigJake (Jul 1, 2004)

Not much of a wader anymore. Used to all the time and it's a great way to fish. Had a few encounters with bull sharks to the point where I rigged my stringer into a dough net zip tied to a 5 gallon bucket with holes drilled into. Honestly though, I started to actually worry more when the flesh-eating bacteria started to come about, and yes you could just put on breathable waders. Anyways, all that said, is that your boat in your avatar? If so, get you a trolling motor, and just fish with that. No waders, no stringers, no lure boxes getting soaked...


----------



## coker101 (Jun 13, 2014)

BigJake said:


> Not much of a wader anymore. Used to all the time and it's a great way to fish. Had a few encounters with bull sharks to the point where I rigged my stringer into a dough net zip tied to a 5 gallon bucket with holes drilled into. Honestly though, I started to actually worry more when the flesh-eating bacteria started to come about, and yes you could just put on breathable waders. Anyways, all that said, is that your boat in your avatar? If so, get you a trolling motor, and just fish with that. No waders, no stringers, no lure boxes getting soaked...


Yea that's my boat. 18' Carolina Skiff...been a great boat. But I tend to go fish after work from time to time. Because I live in Galveston it's easy but I don't have enough time to put the boat out in most cases.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

RossF said:


> me.


Did you just join for the first time or new account?

I took a co-worker from Louisiana fishing in the Galveston surf two years ago. As with a lot of cajuns, they don't wade, most of their fishing is in deep water or mud. And this water started off TOO clear, you could see the ripples in the sand in 3' of water.

Anyways, we had baby blacktips around us all day and lost many lures, thankfully no fish or fingers, but the two of us from here just accepted it as how it always is and fished.

Caught a ton of fish, mostly smaller ones, but a fish every fast is always fun.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I see no need to get out of a perfectly good boat. The whole wade fishing phenomenon, while a great way to fish, was made popular by guides as a way of cramming 6 grown men in a boat to take them out fishing in the bay. Convince them that wading is "cool" and you can spread them out. I have a big Center console, a medium jon and a kayak. Ain't getting out of the boat except for the surf!


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

These fears are like the "I don't walk in the woods because I'm afraid of getting bit by Rattlesnakes." Nature is everywhere, most times all you have to worry about are ants and mosquitos.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Timemachine said:


> I see no need to get out of a perfectly good boat. The whole wade fishing phenomenon, while a great way to fish, was made popular by guides as a way of cramming 6 grown men in a boat to take them out fishing in the bay. Convince them that wading is "cool" and you can spread them out. I have a big Center console, a medium jon and a kayak. Ain't getting out of the boat except for the surf!


I don't know about the validity of your theory...I think alot of guides are targeting quality over quantity...All of my big shallow water trout have been caught wading, especially in the Winter...They know when a boat is near them...hull slap, noise from any movement, shadows, etc...your trolling motor probably sounds like a blender to trout underwater...I guess it all depends on what you are targeting...I know for a fact that my Corky presentation is best when I am about diaphram deep...I've never seen a guide that I know of take five clients out on a trip before.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Got bit by a 4-5'er in Sargent surf.....years ago......still got the scar.
Took 3 beers and 5 cigs to get back in that day.

Had a rattler swim right at me and bout' broke my rod on him.
Gave him a switchin' to beat the band.
Kept fishin' then too.

I say I won't go in but always end up on the 2nd bar anyways.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Timemachine said:


> I see no need to get out of a perfectly good boat. The whole wade fishing phenomenon, while a great way to fish, was made popular by guides as a way of cramming 6 grown men in a boat to take them out fishing in the bay. Convince them that wading is "cool" and you can spread them out. I have a big Center console, a medium jon and a kayak. Ain't getting out of the boat except for the surf!


I disagree. Wade fishing was around and popular long before guided inshore fishing trips were a thing. It became popular because it is a very simple and enjoyable method that works well.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> I see no need to get out of a perfectly good boat. The whole wade fishing phenomenon, while a great way to fish, was made popular by guides as a way of cramming 6 grown men in a boat to take them out fishing in the bay. Convince them that wading is "cool" and you can spread them out. I have a big Center console, a medium jon and a kayak. Ain't getting out of the boat except for the surf!


Plugger talks about wading in the 40s and 50s.


----------



## RossF (Jan 24, 2017)

Drundel said:


> Did you just join for the first time or new account?
> 
> I took a co-worker from Louisiana fishing in the Galveston surf two years ago. As with a lot of cajuns, they don't wade, most of their fishing is in deep water or mud. And this water started off TOO clear, you could see the ripples in the sand in 3' of water.
> 
> ...


Brad, just a new account.


----------



## RossF (Jan 24, 2017)

Drundel said:


> Plugger talks about wading in the 40s and 50s.


Yep, just got done rereading the book.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I was one of those guys that used to swim out to the 3rd sandbar with my rod in my teeth. I must've been crazy! I got bumped by something big one day at Surfside and that was the end of that.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

LOL...People been wade fishing for decades...not everyone could afford a boat then and now. 

My Dad wade fished in the 40's until he got a Helton Boat in the 50's then he waded from it then a Yellow Jacket, then a Grady White, then a Falcon Malibu, then a Boston Whaler. 

It sure ain't nothing new Timemachine.

TH


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

TranTheMan said:


> Maybe my wife has all these figured out.


LOL.... yes, but your far better half took it one notch further and brought an ugly mug with her...He, errr, you, ...would also scare the sharks away!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

It is kinda like libs and conservatives.....no one is gonna change the others mind. I have wade fished since I was about 7 years old.... a long time ago...like 66 years ago. Never had a serious problem.....yeah like some, all the stories the others have told, but nothing serious. Bumped and had fish stolen by sharks, been stalked by an alligator, stepped on stingerees by accident. But over all never anything serious. I have posted stories in the past about alligators and sharks.

Like someone said before, my fears are now....
My wade fishing fears, in order:

1. Stingrays
2. Vibrio 
3. Sharks
4. Drowning (surf)

I have had close calls with all but the vibrio. Oh, well, I have had a great life fishing, and not gonna worry about it now!! LOL Funny thing wading all the salt flats, and sand islands, walking across them, I have never had an encounter with or seen a rattlesnake. BUT, I know they are there.

Later
R3F


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I only wade the surf now, and only because I can't help myself when it's flat and trout green and it's trout time.

I went with a guide at Port Isabel that told me this story. He fished red fish tournaments with a partner. He thought the guy had been in a motorcycle wreck from the look of his ankle.
One day he suggested they get out of the boat and wade up to some tailing reds.
The guy looked at him like he was nuts and said, "Have you seen my ankle?".
Turns out one day he stepped out of the boat in the LLM to wade and was instantly hit by a big ray.
The barb went through his ankle bone and out the other side, it drug him for a ways before breaking off when the the ray bolted off. At the hospital they removed the barb and estimated the ray was over 200#s from the size of the barb.
He stayed in the hospital for a long time and they were about to amputate his leg when an orderly who had been a Vietnam war medic suggested a treatment he had used to treat those with jungle rot in the war.
They opened up his leg and packed it with strips of cloth soaked in a bleach solution and replaced it every few hours for a few days. They were able to save his leg.

So Hell no I ain't getting out of the boat in the bay, flesh eating stuff, mean string rays, and rouge sharks, no way.
But let the surf get flat and green and I'm going to risk a shark bite for some surf trout.
Just can't help it.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Back when I was going to college at A&M my buddy and I would wade fish Lake Somerville for bass. 

Rounded a cove and came up on a couple camping, they were outside on the ground screwing. 

They were startled , she started yelling. Surprised the heck out of us.

Never had that happen wading Matagorda.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

LMAO, in today's world give it time!!



Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Back when I was going to college at A&M my buddy and I would wade fish Lake Somerville for bass.
> 
> Rounded a cove and came up on a couple camping, they were outside on the ground screwing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Capt. Shinski (Oct 2, 2016)

Only thing that should worry you is stingrays.. Just shuffle. Or if your really worried, buy some Rayguards and shuffle..


----------



## aktxla (May 7, 2015)

Seems like this thread has turned into a "why I don't want to get in the water" thread!! I've been wading for many years and have never had a shark take fish from me (though I've seen a few); never had a shark bump into me; never had a close encounter with a gator or snake and have never been drilled with a ray. While I'm happy to admit that those things COULD happen, they must be rare. I'm careful in the water but I have to think I'm more likely to get hit by a drunk driver traveling between home and the boat ramp than one of those unlikely encounters.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I've never gotten particularily spooked wading in a bay, but I did see a 6-7' bull shark in West Matagorda Bay way up in a shallow lake. The lake might have been 2' feet deep at best and pretty stirred up so I eased up a little more shallow. The tide had dropped and I think the shark might have been trapped by the shallowing inlet into the lake.

I've walked up on big stingrays and that gets your attention. I knew one old timer that had been hit twice by rays and one time it was so bad he passed out. Most of the time, I stay in the boat or kayak these days when in the bay or marsh just because of comfort. 

I still like to wade the surf and have gotten spooked by sharks there. Seen plenty, and had some pretty big ones brush by me. I walk my fish up to an ice chest on shore if I keep any or just catch and release. I've caught a few sharks on topwaters and lost some more. I've left areas when some six sense says leave. Some beaches seem to hold more sharks than others.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Make sure your stringer is easy to release if necessary. When it comes to big gators, get out of the water if you see one. Sharks may or may not be evident and they will probably hit the fish on your stringer rather than attacking you. Gators will usually show themselves. There was afisherman killed by a gator while fishing the wildlife preserve at San Antonio Bay not too many years ago. Death by shark attack is rare on the Texas gulf coast but they will attack fish on a stringer in a heartbeat. 
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

coker101 said:


> I know it may be a bit ridiculous but when Iâ€™m wade fishing I have a really uneasy feeling about being out there. It really takes the fun out of it to be honest. The whole time Iâ€™m out there Iâ€™m thinking about a bull shark or a gator creeping up on me. I didnâ€™t grow up fishing and really only started getting into it just a few years back so maybe thatâ€™s part of it. I donâ€™t knowâ€¦.maybe too many youtube videos or something.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?


I had a chance to talk with Tom Gordon a few years back (Hells Bay, Gordon Boat Works, Islamorada Boats) and we were talking about wading vs poling and he chuckled and said, "I never understood you guys in Texas, you spend all that money for a skinny water boat and then get out of it."

Consider wading in shallower water, say thigh deep. Personally I don't wade past belly button deep and I try to keep it no deeper than waist deep. Move slow and methodical, SHUFFLE YOUR FEET, and use a long stringer. If you don't feel comfortable wading, just stay in the boat. No shame in it at all. If you aren't having fun fishing, you are doing it wrong.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Been wading for a few years. Only encounter I have had was recently in port o connor, and that was with a jellyfish (stupid me decided to take my waders off even though they were all over the place.) Never had anything else happen. Don't be ashamed about it though. My dad has been fishing for 50 years now and still refuses to get in the water. You just got understand that there is not much that can happen. To be honest, I think my biggest fear is seeing the boat start drifting away from me where I can't get to it


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I have waded for the past 40+ years. I have had similar experiences as several noted here with rays and the guy's in the gray suit. At 58, I am still in good physical shape, but starting to worry about the vibero. Sux not being superman any more...But I am learning to love drift fishing.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

"I think my biggest fear is seeing the boat start drifting away from me where I can't get to it"

When getting out of the boat to wade, I ALWAYS walk the anchor out, and step on it to push the flukes down in the mud/sand. Never had a problem. Walk the anchor upwind, so the boat wont slue around and pull it out going the other way. But like you, it is always in the back of your mind!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

My account from Saturday:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2282874

I'll be on the water again in 3 weeks, it will be an incoming tide, probably wind from the same direction, and I'll catch fish there again until the lizard comes out for a chat.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Red3Fish said:


> "I think my biggest fear is seeing the boat start drifting away from me where I can't get to it"
> 
> When getting out of the boat to wade, I ALWAYS walk the anchor out, and step on it to push the flukes down in the mud/sand. Never had a problem. Walk the anchor upwind, so the boat wont slue around and pull it out going the other way. But like you, it is always in the back of your mind!! LOL
> 
> ...


I anchor from the bow upwind to where if it does knock loose, it will drift toward my way, and put the power pole down. Not saying it has ever happened, I'm just saying that it would be my biggest fear if it did! Lol


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

biggest dangers.....

stingrays
jellyfish
vibrio
drowning
getting run over by a boat in POC....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.sharks
.
.
.
.
.
.gators


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

I've been wading quite a few years and by far my worst encounter was when a jellyfish went up my shorts. I was on FIRE! Been wearing pants ever since. Have never encountered a shark in the bay, but had a couple pups eat the tails off of a few trout in the surf. Seen gators while wading by the Anahuac refuge, but none ever got within 100 yards or so from me. Like others have said, rays and vibrio are my top "fears" while wading. The past couple years I've started wearing waders even during the summer to put me at ease a bit. I love wading though, nothing like being out there waist deep with the fish.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Snaggletoothfrecklefish said:


> ...nothing like being out there waist deep with the fish when a dolphin blows up a fish right in front of you, and you never even knew it was there. Pucker factor even though you're not in danger.


FTFY


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

I've been wading close to 20 years now and (knock on wood) haven't had any encounters with sharks, rays, gators, or snakes. They are there and I see them on occasion. Like others mentioned, pay attention to your surroundings and shuffle your feet. I prefer to wade in the winter and spring, but have a few places I wade in the early summer. Vibrio is a scary thing and I will not wet wade if I have any cuts on the parts of my body that will be submerged. If I see an occasional alligator (5' and bigger) I will keep an eye on it and head to the shore or boat if it decides to have an interest in me. I try to avoid areas that I know have alligators though. I have had too many encounters with big trout over the years and that's a huge part of why I wade! 

Try wading in the winter and early spring with others and stick close to them until you are comfortable. Nothing wrong with staying in the boat either, whatever is enjoyable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reigningreds (Oct 1, 2014)

Couldn't write this in a script.......I waded a familiar area yesterday afternoon. Water was dirty so I could see maybe 6-8" depth. I get about 30 yards off the shoreline and I'll be damned if I didn't see a black "log" submerge and never come up again. This thread immediately popped into mind and I quickly made it back to the boat. 

Like the OP I'm fairly new to wading (almost 2 years) and while I do love doing it from time to time, in certain conditions I still get leery about it. Sharks don't worry me but gators...nah I'm good.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

From this thread:


http://imgur.com/9Kz3f


I think the Turkey one made me laugh the most


----------



## ol'possum (Jan 20, 2017)

coker101 said:


> I know it may be a bit ridiculous but when Iâ€™m wade fishing I have a really uneasy feeling about being out there. It really takes the fun out of it to be honest. The whole time Iâ€™m out there Iâ€™m thinking about a bull shark or a gator creeping up on me. I didnâ€™t grow up fishing and really only started getting into it just a few years back so maybe thatâ€™s part of it. I donâ€™t knowâ€¦.maybe too many youtube videos or something.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?


it can feel creepy especially when alone, but think of the thousands of man hours that are wade fished and rarely are there horror stories. its more dangerous driving thru houston at any given time. my biggest fear is reaching down to grab that trout by the neck and a big 'ol shark does the same.....that would cure me, gators are more threatening than a shark, be careful after a big inland rain event


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Awesome Movie!!*



fiftyshadesofgravy said:


> Never get out of the boat. Absolutely godd*mn right. Unless you were goin' all the way.


Apocalypse Now!!!


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

Good stuff!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## yacknewby (May 6, 2017)

Several years ago while wading near East Beach, a shark fin popped up in front of me. As it swam by I could feel the water swirl. The fin went down and I was scared. I felt my stringer jerk, and I knew my trout were it's lunch. At the time it happened I was rared back to cast. My pole never left the 6 o'clock position as I slowly backed out of the water to check my fish heads. Didn't stop me from wading, but made me very aware of who the water belongs to.


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

Read somewhere about a guy fishing ship channel in Gal bay back in 60's i think - got killed by a shark. 

Me i like the boat...

Went duck hunting on family land last Dec and there were gaters on the levies, so i opt to walk out and dad canoeing staying closer than normal to me(he knew they were active)..never saw one in 40 yrs of duck hunting...


----------

